# Paprika in rubs



## Thomas The Tank (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a friend that has a decent amount of experience smoking meats. He said if you use a paprika in rubs that it blocks the meat from absorbing as much smoke as it would. He said he learned this from Famous Dave.

Has anyone else heard this or know if this has any truth to it? I have seen Famous Dave rubs in the stores and contain paprika.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 7, 2019)

Never heard that one before.
A lot of paprika goes into rubs.


----------



## bradger (Sep 7, 2019)

Never heard of it either, i could understand it not picking up smoke if to heavy a crust on the outside.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 7, 2019)

I tend to rub my Butts very heavily the night before, and add a second coat atop of that the next morning.
No problems with smoke penetration.
That wet meat/rub gives the smoke something to cling to.


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Sep 7, 2019)

Yeah, I thought it was kinda an odd statement since so many run recipients call for some paprika. He said he doesn’t put paprika in hi rubs anymore because of the claim.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 7, 2019)

Strange. 
I have not heard that about paprika.
Even stranger is that Famous Dave does use paprika in his Rib Rub and other seasonings.

https://famousbbq.com/products/seasonings/product/45-rib-rub-seasoning-award-winning


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm not trying to hijack this thread but given the title thought it appropriate to ask here.
  I'm going to Budapest, is there any specialty paprika I should look for?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2019)

I would check to make sure of what you can bring back, how much and how packaged.
I know I'd love to go through a couple of spice stores and bring back a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2019)

Some reading for you...JJ 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-hot-sweet-68134?amp=1


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some reading for you...JJ
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-hot-sweet-68134?amp=1


Thanks 

 chef jimmyj

learned something new today about Hungarian paprika.
And now I can blame you for my latest Amazon purchase, Eros Paprika.
LOL!


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 12, 2019)

Spices are ok as long as it's not citrus or seed and as long as they are sealed in what sounds like air tight bags or containers.

Thanks chef jimmyj, good read. I'm seeing that I'll be bring several back with me.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 12, 2019)

Thomas The Tank said:


> I have a friend that has a decent amount of experience smoking meats. He said if you use a paprika in rubs that it blocks the meat from absorbing as much smoke as it would. He said he learned this from Famous Dave.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this or know if this has any truth to it? I have seen Famous Dave rubs in the stores and contain paprika.



Also a FACT, a female cannot get pregnant in a hot tub.  Have fun!


----------

